# Glasgow Detailers Help needed urgently



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone in the Glasgow area who can assess damage and give costing to rectify paintwork on my car.
I was at a classic car show and a female who was at the car next to me was spraying herself with what seemed to be a deodorant or antiperspirant. The breeze was blowing in my direction and as I was eating a sandwich at the time I had to move to stop tasting what was like Sure deodorant or something similar. When I came home I put the car in the garage and looked at the paintwork. I was horrified to see that it was covered in what I thought was tree sap, I licked my finger and gave a small section a rub but it never came off. I took the car out the garage and washed it down, dried it off and inspected it for damage. The paintwork is blistered all over, every panel has damage. I have tried clay bars to pick out any contaminant, Farecla G10 and T-Cut does not remove it and polishing does eventually take the worst of the blisters away but at the risk of going through to the undercoat.

It is very difficult to get a picture of the damage as the autofocus of the camera tries to focus on the reflection rather than the damage. These pictures were taken with the lens very close to the paint and gives an idea of what the whole car is like


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Are these 'blisters' raised or indented. I had the same happen to a motorbike paintwork from clearcoat overspray and they were indented and nothing but a respray could rectify it.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

They are BOTH raised and indented, like a mini explosion and the aftermath it leaves, difficult to explain. Without a magnifying glass I would say they are similar to this picture


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a real shame, such a nice looking old car too. It'll be single stage paint and I would suspect it may be possible to wet sand the damage, however that will depend on paint thickness I suppose. On a whole car it could be a costly exercise and something that requires much experience. He's not local but I'd recommend you PM Dave KG and ask him for advice. HTH


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought it may well be a wet sand job, but as you say it does run the risk of going through the paint. I am trying to contact the organiser of the show to see where I stand regarding a claim on their insurance. I am totally gutted, the car won Rally Champion plus a Best in Class 4 weeks ago and a Best in Class a couple of weeks ago.

Thanks for the info, will pm Dave KG right now

Anyone else who can help I would really appreciate any advice you have


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> I thought it may well be a wet sand job, but as you say it does run the risk of going through the paint. I am trying to contact the organiser of the show to see where I stand regarding a claim on their insurance. I am totally gutted, the car won Rally Champion plus a Best in Class 4 weeks ago and a Best in Class a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for the info, will pm Dave KG right now
> 
> Anyone else who can help I would really appreciate any advice you have


Another way to look at it though is that if it ultimately needs a respray then there is no harm in trying agressive measures in the first instance to see what can be achieved. I hope it doesn't come to that though and if anyone can resolve the issue, I'm sure Dave can:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks spitfire, I sure hope he can help. 
The car restoration was completed some 26 years ago and has had 26 years of polishing, it looks like nothing else I have seen and to have it resprayed would have to be a last resort, how can you replicate 26 years of care and attention with a spray gun.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Dougie, and I look forward to seeing the car with Gordon on Wednesday evening... I have my hopes that this will be resolved quite painlessly, but will see it in the flesh and we can go from there


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep us informed Dave, I'm interested in the outcome:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting up with Dave tonight, hoping to be with you around 6.30pm. I sure hope it is an easy fix.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Looking forward to meeting up with Dave tonight, hoping to be with you around 6.30pm. I sure hope it is an easy fix.


My bet is it will look even better when it's finished than you ever thought possible


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope so spitfire although it looked pretty darned good before this happened

These pictures were taken about 3 weeks ago




































and plenty more pictures here


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks gorgeous:argie: Where 'bouts in Glasgow are you? I'm on the south side.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Also South Side


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a feeling it might be. Are you driving there up to Daves? That'll put a few miles on her. Maybe you could bring her to one of the meets. I'd love to see her in the flesh some time:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm meeeting him in the Glasgow area tonight where he has a job to do.

Where and when do you have your meets?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> I'm meeeting him in the Glasgow area tonight where he has a job to do.
> 
> Where and when do you have your meets?


Various places, the last few have been in Glasgow. I think the next one is in Brechin though. Good that your meeting in Glasgow. I hope the rain stays off for you.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the rain stayed off Dougie.
And yes the car is fantastic. Not just in the picture. But even better in the flesh.
Good news although, only preliminary is the car can be restored to its previous condition.
Which I know doubt will please the owner.

Nice to meet him also.
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent news:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Met Dave and Gordon, top guys who are so enthusiastic about what they do. Dave is confident that the paint can be brought back to its former glory so we are booked in for August. Gordon was working away on the bonnet of a car and I was watching him work away, these guys are good.

Thanks for your time, I hope I never held you back too much, although I know I should have left earlier and let you get on with your work.

Dougie, if you would like to see the car pm me and we can meet up. Thanks again for the heads up on Dave......


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Met Dave and Gordon, top guys who are so enthusiastic about what they do. Dave is confident that the paint can be brought back to its former glory so we are booked in for August. Gordon was working away on the bonnet of a car and I was watching him work away, these guys are good.
> 
> Thanks for your time, I hope I never held you back too much, although I know I should have left earlier and let you get on with your work.
> 
> Dougie, if you would like to see the car pm me and we can meet up. Thanks again for the heads up on Dave......


I pleased to hear positive feedback coming from you guys regarding the paint problem. It's bad enough that something like that happens on a newish car, but to happen to something that rare and irreplacable doesn't bear thinking about.

It's really nice of you to offer to show me round the old beast, I would enjoy that:thumb: I'm free most of the time but I'm working the next few weekends. If week days suit, I'd be up for that


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It was great to see the car yesterday, really made my day I have to say - I love classic cars, they have so much character, its like they are a person if you know what I mean... They have their little touches that make them unique and individual.

Anyways, I got a couple of pics and am confident that problem can be resolved with machine polishing, and I really do look forward to working on such a beautiful car. The marks have etched and pitted the paint, so it will require patience with a machine polisher to remove this... the gently gently approach will be by far the best, this paint finish is 26 years old and original so we will proceed carefully making the best possible job we can as safely as we can 

Watch this space


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> It was great to see the car yesterday, really made my day I have to say - I love classic cars, they have so much character, its like they are a person if you know what I mean... They have their little touches that make them unique and individual.
> 
> Anyways, I got a couple of pics and am confident that problem can be resolved with machine polishing, and I really do look forward to working on such a beautiful car. The marks have etched and pitted the paint, so it will require patience with a machine polisher to remove this... the gently gently approach will be by far the best, this paint finish is 26 years old and original so we will proceed carefully making the best possible job we can as safely as we can
> 
> Watch this space


Hi Dave, I feared it might need a respray when the OP said he had tried claying without result. Given the age of the car it's probably been polished many times before and I was concerned about thickness of paint on the old girl. I'm guessing, given the age, it's been hand sprayed with should have resulted in the paint being thicker originally than modern cars but it's still a concern. Did you get any readings?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Hi Dave, I feared it might need a respray when the OP said he had tried claying without result. Given the age of the car it's probably been polished many times before and I was concerned about thickness of paint on the old girl. I'm guessing, given the age, it's been hand sprayed with should have resulted in the paint being thicker originally than modern cars but it's still a concern. Did you get any readings?


Paint readings are very interesting and inconsistent across the vehicle. It has something like 30 layers of undercoat, but all flatted back carefully by hand - there is no orange peel here! So makes for very variable paint thickness, and some readings of only 70um! It means that every panel, every area even will need meticulous care to make sure it is corrected as best as possible, as safely as possible... Its not like a normal car where yu can assess on an area, and largely maintain that process - this will keep me on my toes, but man I am going to love every second of it!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The same thing happened on an old motorcycle I have. It got overspray (clearcoat) on the tank and it left small craters in the paint. They look quite deep with the possibility of wetsanding being unable to remove them. I worried about the OPs classic needing a respray. I'm please to here you think there's a chance of correction:thumb: Makes you think twice about spraying deoderant on the skin:doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> The same thing happened on an old motorcycle I have. It got overspray (clearcoat) on the tank and it left small craters in the paint. They look quite deep with the possibility of wetsanding being unable to remove them. I worried about the OPs classic needing a respray. I'm please to here you think there's a chance of correction:thumb: Makes you think twice about spraying deoderant on the skin:doublesho


I'll put up a couple of pics to she the damage as I saw it, and the level of correction we achieved last night... A respray on this car would be, to me, a last resort given the special nature of the paint. It will require time, and it will require care - but all the best things in life do 

No more spray deodorants for me either


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the Damage to the Paint John!  Glad your getting it sorted out though  

You might recognise me from the 800 forum


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a few to keep the interest going.
Not that a car like this needs it.
Fantastic looking classic and well maintained.
Gordon.






















































Enjoy.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

I've been watching this thread with interest and although a relative newbie to this site i can tell that this car has fallen into the care of some passionate guy's ! I'm sure you guy's will do this old girl proud :thumb:

As an aside, it makes you wonder what the majority of us are spraying on to our bodies in an attempt to smell better ? the contents in these spray can deoderants must be extremely harsh !


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Stephen, yes it's a bit of a mess, but hopeful Dave:buffer: and Gordon:buffer: can do something with it.

Your pictures turned out great Gordon, now you have to ask yourself, was it because you have a talent?:speechles was it the camera?:doublesho or possibly a great subject matter?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> Hi Stephen, yes it's a bit of a mess, but hopeful Dave:buffer: and Gordon:buffer: can do something with it.
> 
> Your pictures turned out great Gordon, now you have to ask yourself, was it because you have a talent?:speechles was it the camera?:doublesho or possibly a great subject matter?


Definately the latter 

Only kidding mate:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What a mess!!!

I'm sure the guys will get it back to it's former glory...









I hope the female in question got a kick to her front bum........

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I took a couple of pics of the car too - what idiot then deleted them from his camera?!! 

Beautiful car though, I am looking forward to the detail


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Definately the latter
> 
> Only kidding mate:thumb:


I used to like you a lot Dougie.

But now I have calmed down still do. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

God can't wait to see her restored to her former glory, so glad no respray required. Such a stunning looking classic, could not help get interested when Dave was so excited about the detail.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lets hope Dave can post some pictures before hhe deletes them next time


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Lets hope Dave can post some pictures before hhe deletes them next time


:lol:
:lol:

Of all cars too. He has not posted up any glass scratch removal also.
Possibly they have been deleted also.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, those have been, along with the Rover and an evening stroll along the cliffs at St Andrews


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ Your forgiven. Due to circumstances.
But dont do it again. Buy a spare card.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hopefully you'll get this sorted, sorry I can't make it along. Try not to delete the pics this time Dave.:lol: Better still, let Gordon take the pics


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Yup, those have been, along with the Rover and an evening stroll along the cliffs at St Andrews





caledonia said:


> ^?????^^ Your forgiven. Due to circumstances.
> But dont do it again.


i can just see Dave and Gordon now, in their matching lumberjack shirts, hand in hand over the St Andrews coutryside!

:lol::lol:


(oh the banter!)


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I popped over to see Tilly this lunch time and there is good news and bad news.

Before I elaborate I spoke with Dave and Gordon who are doing the work and they told me they were working away until 2.00am this morning, today they have brought in a 3rd detailler from Fife to assist

The good news is that she is looking shinier than ever before, the bonnet has a shine that I could never have achieved and the car on the whole looks superb.

The bad news is that some of the paint is extremely thin and they are not prepared to cut too deep for fear of going through to the undercoat, therefore some of the marks will still be visible. I will need to wait until the car is finished before I can decide as to whether I can live with the marks that are left or whether I will go for a repaint which could make the car worse looking than what I have now.

Here are some pictures of her as she is now....some of the pictures are with flash and some without to try and get the best of both worlds


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Been an awesome day so far still down here finishing up with dave and gordon getting ready for some after shots outside ;D


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's looking very good guys. It may be best to leave the last of the blemishes rather than respray. You'd expect a car of that age to have some little marks after all. I'm pretty sure a respray would be detrimental to the car as a whole. Tuff choice though I admit.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Well she's done and away! Looked absolutley fantastic! Just chilling now with our fish suppers :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm just back  After a run in with a fox which as now left me with a smashed foglight 

What an enjoyable detail this was - it was very slow, very patient and as above, safety of the finish was paramount with every inch of the car being scoured before using both the paint gauge and the lighting to look for thin spots, regions of concern to ensure maximum safety in the correction process - as a result, a few blemishes have remained but largely the majority have been removed. 

Full writeup to follow this week once I upload the pics and finish the 3d paint depth maps of the finish.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just would like to add. Thanks Very much john a pure pleasure to work on such a rare car & fantastic car. :argie: Very challenging and a bit frustrating in some areas. But that was the nature of the detail and we knew it was going to be this way.

The most important factor is you are happy with Tilly once more and she takes her rightful play again. All the best for now and look forward to paying her a visit at the next show. Lovely car with great history & prestige. But the best thing as you use her as she was designed and drive her every chance you have. :thumb:

All the best
Gordon.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

A massive thanks to Dave, Gordon, Dave and ANother (sorry I never got your name). Sorry to hear your car was involved is an accident Dave, I hope your car isn't badly damaged.

The guys worked until 2.00am on Sunday morning covering a 17 hour shift and then fitted in a 12 hour shift on Sunday. The end results are simply stunning and no repaint will be happening.

When I collected the car last night, unfortunately the weather was rather wet so it was straight into the garage when I got home. This morning I gave her a wash to remove the muck caused by last nights travel home and this is how she is looking now.














































The overall look of the car is massively improved and any blemishes that are still there are dwarfed by the shine she now has.



























































































The marks you see here are actually a reflection of the scores on my windscreen showing on the bonnet. I may have to get Dave to polish the glass now


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

looks awesome in daylight!!!

one seriously rare car, 1 of 25 in the world and 1 of 10 that are actually on the road!

was a privelidge to be able to work on such a car 

Davy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Picture are truly stunning.
I am so glad we could help you out and you are happy.
Tilly lives on once more.:thumb: I know I don't need to say take care of her John.

But most of all enjoy her and continue to added to that folder of documented history. I am sure there is a few more award and prizes on the cards.
Gordon.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm chuffed to bits Davy, the dedication and attention to detail you guys have is truely awesome and I can't thank you enough for everything you have done for the old girl.

Yes she is indeed a rare car and the thought of repainting her was not what I wanted to hear. You managed to rectify the paintwork and bring her back to better than she was before.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gordon, My mate who was with me on Saturday came round this morning and his jaw dropped when he saw her. He actually thought the paint was wet.........Awesome does not even start to describe how well she is looking


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> I'm chuffed to bits Davy, the dedication and attention to detail you guys have is truely awesome and I can't thank you enough for everything you have done for the old girl.
> 
> Yes she is indeed a rare car and the thought of repainting her was not what I wanted to hear. You managed to rectify the paintwork and bring her back to better than she was before.





47p2 said:


> Gordon, My mate who was with me on Saturday came round this morning and his jaw dropped when he saw her. He actually thought the paint was wet.........Awesome does not even start to describe how well she is looking


I'm pleased it all worked out so well for you:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:Thanks Doug for all your assistance, it was after all you who recommended the team that done the work and they have come up trumps:thumb::thumb::thumb:

p.s. Tilly is still waiting for you to visit:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

47p2 said:


> :thumb::thumb::thumb:Thanks Doug for all your assistance, it was after all you who recommended the team that done the work and they have come up trumps:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> p.s. Tilly is still waiting for you to visit:lol:


No problem. I was fairly confident that if anyone could give you satisfaction then Dave and his band of merry men could.  I have been a bit busy recently but I still want to see the old girl. I'll drop you a PM soon:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats superb to see the car outside in the daylight in pictures - it was a true joy and privalege to work on and I am delighted that you are happy with the results, John - that makes everything in a detail worthwhile 

I look forward to seeing the car on the show circuit again soon :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

For anyone wanting to learn more about Tilly, my 1947 Rover you can read all about her on her website 1947rover.co.uk/

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

will be reading this after tea!

shes got some serious history to read up on!!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

fantastic work guys.

just think though, if it can melt paint, what does it do to your skin?........ :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> fantastic work guys.
> 
> just think though, if it can melt paint, what does it do to your skin?........ :doublesho


I have to say, I was wondering this myself :doublesho


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I have to say, I was wondering this myself :doublesho


I think Gordon said the same thing yesterday.....:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
Alex


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

it's a bit like baby wipes - you can clean all sort's of stuff with them that even some solvents won't touch, yet we wipe baby's bums with them......


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking again through the after pics really has brought the weekend home to me now, its all started to sink in  I was honoured to work on such a special car, as I am to be trusted with anyone's pride and joy. The presence, the atmosphere this car creates is something else, memories of the Silver Ghost coming flooding back. It will take me good few evenings to prepare the writeup for this car, but I am resizing the pics now for it. 

A true delight


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

something i found that you guys may like to see!

tilly the rover in robert carlyes film "stone of destiny"


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Looking again through the after pics really has brought the weekend home to me now, its all started to sink in  I was honoured to work on such a special car, as I am to be trusted with anyone's pride and joy. The presence, the atmosphere this car creates is something else, memories of the Silver Ghost coming flooding back. It will take me good few evenings to prepare the writeup for this car, but I am resizing the pics now for it.
> 
> A true delight


I can only agree totally with the comments above. :thumb:
Certainly not the easiest detail. But would I have turned this one down.
Not a chance. 
Total care lots of reading measurements taken and the most paramount consultation from all concerned. This is what pulled this one off. especially when your getting readings of 1767 Microns and 3 inches way its 50. :doublesho

I can praise Dave Kg, Young Davy and not forgetting Alex enough. Dam long couple of day. Where no one could take the eye of the ball for a split second.

Looking forward to the write up Dave and I know the amount of data you have to process. But this was also very helpful when working on the panels and great to refer back to when working on that specific area.

All in all. Great detail and lovely car. So please she lives on. :thumb:
Gordon.:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> something i found that you guys may like to see!
> 
> tilly the rover in robert carlyes film "stone of destiny"


Truth be told Carlyle wasn't impressed with Tilly and called her an old hudgie

During the filming the technical crew complained that the car looked too clean and sprayed some sort of dulling compound onto her to try and dull the gloss.....but it never really worked:doublesho It was however a swine to remove later that night.

Here are a few pictures I took during filming


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its taken me some time, but I have resized all the pics I have taken from the detail, and only have two paint maps to complete, and then upload. Then on to the write up - sorry its taking me so long, we have loads of detail to put in the writeup so its taking me a little while to prepare it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I take my hay off to you guys, that is great work.

Was the car damaged at Tatton Park Classic Show as I read something about it in Car Mechanics?


----------

